# help and advice needed



## lag062 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been asked to photograph a restaurant that I am designing a website for. I have been photographing for about 4 years but has a hobby. I have never done commercial paid work.

So I need help on two things really:

Firstly does any one have any tips or techniques for a restaurant project?

Secondly, How much do I package the services and at what price do I charge? IE: rates per images or per hours spent etc...??

Ok, sorry thats 3 questions oops.. any advice would be superb! I have 3 days til the event so i will need to get some preparation in.

cheers guys!!


----------



## reedshots (Mar 1, 2011)

need to know what equipment you have, how big is the restaurant, how is it lit (big windows) how good are you with what you have and how big of prints are they asking for????


----------



## lag062 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi ReedShots,

Thanks for the reply! 


Hi have a Nikon D50, External flash gun SB600, I have a tripod and I also have a flash kit with flective umbrellas (not sure if i will need flash kit!?)

The restaurant doesnt have biggest windows as you walk in  and the size is around 20 metres wide x 60 metres long, which stretches backwards. Its going to be during the evening so I don't think there will be much natural light. The lighting will be dim light.

Regarding the prints, I think they want to use them for website. 

The brief is literally "brief ", they said "take some photos of the opening night on inside and outside the venue for use on website and publishing/marketing material"

Any tips?


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a point to consider, but if you feel that your gear and experience are not up to doing the task to a suitable level of quality - you can always consider subcontracting out this part of your package - passing the costs onto your client. A lot will depend on what local photographers are charging and what they are prepared to pay extra for this service.


----------



## reedshots (Mar 1, 2011)

If they maybe looking for the *quality* "*Paparazzi*" style shots?  you could do a side or top bracket mounted flash and 50mm or so lens (restaurant advertisement) show the crowd both inside and out.  maybe stage somthing with a large group of people waiting to get in and for the inside get all tables full then shot from a higher point of view.  (maybe from a chair)  if they want advertisment you want to show how good the place is and "this is the place to be".


----------



## JCSTUDIO (Mar 9, 2011)

are you photographing the menu? a macro lens would be perfect for this job, I dont recommend using a flash, you can use a light source if the place does not have good lighting.


----------



## rachard1583 (Apr 6, 2011)

A good photo (or several) from the restaurant and/or some of the most  spectacular looking dishes will really help get people's attention.

Dallas Wedding Photography


----------

